# Scrimshaw Antler Emperor



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 2, 2008)

I just love it when it all comes together! Scrimshaw feather in antler.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is absolutely spectacular Roy . Did you do the scrimshaw work yourself ? :good::good::good:


----------



## dntrost (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is really cool! Great work!


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 2, 2008)

magnificent!


----------



## markgum (Sep 2, 2008)

OUTSTANDING.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2008)

wow that is awesome


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 2, 2008)

Dang Roy--------- you said the feather was nice but that is something special


----------



## hewunch (Sep 2, 2008)

A+. Very nice!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 2, 2008)

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:

That's a beauty Roy! 5 star pen!​


----------



## marcruby (Sep 2, 2008)

That's an absolute win.  Nice job!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 2, 2008)

Great job all the way around.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 2, 2008)

Yowza! That is sweet. Exceptionally fine work.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 2, 2008)

I love scrimshaw.  Great pen.  Are you doing a Native American series of pens.  I ask because I still remember the Trail of Tears pen.  Possibly the best pen I've seen.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 2, 2008)

Roy that is awesome.  The only thing that I can honestly pick on about it is the background is too close to the color of the pen body.  I bet it is one of the first to sell at your next show.  That is really something to be proud of.  Ken did an ok job too.

Mike


----------



## JohnU (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe that is the nicest antler pen I have ever seen.  I love the feather!  I can hear people fighting over it already!


----------



## igran7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful pen Roy.  Did Ken do the scrimshaw, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## rherrell (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your Indian themed pens. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 3, 2008)

Very beautiful..way to go Roy!


----------



## winpooh498 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't add to the praise others have posted already.
Do get a very good price for it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

I thank all for your comments and now I'll answer the question as to who did the scrimshaw and this is scrimshaw not laser engraving. No I'm not talented enough to do scrimshaw. I was at a show this week-end and met a very talented scrimshaw artist Jessie Ghere Feathers and she did this in less than 15 minuets at the show with a needle and ink. She has agreed to do more for me and we will be collaborating on a series of pens, stay tuned.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations ROY!!!!!

Not only "Hand made scrimshaw", but by a Native American as well!!!!

Good luck on your collaborations!!!!!!!!!!

I do agree with the Kennedys, use axis antler, if possible!! (much whiter for better visibility of the artwork)  (Or BUFFALO BONE!!!!!)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

Ed,  don't know about Buffalo Bone but just might have to use some alternative Ivories as long as they are not harmed!  





ed4copies said:


> Congratulations ROY!!!!!
> 
> Not only "Hand made scrimshaw", but by a Native American as well!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Roy,

Dawn got Buffalo bone for me -- call it "Prairie scrimshaw".


----------



## papaturner (Sep 3, 2008)

That is absolutely tooooo cool......It has to be a keeper. Have a:coffeen me.lol


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it.....she did a wonderful job for such a simple design. 

Laurie


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 3, 2008)

That's not Scrimshaw, that's engraving with a laser. ;-)  just kidding.   Great work.  I love it.  great job on the Scrimshaw


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that's an heirloom.  Nice.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool.  I like it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 3, 2008)

I went out and found her site. This lady is good. Check it out at:
http://www.jessiegherefeather.com/

BTW she doesn't appear Native American.  I'm sure her husband must be.  This lady is very talented.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes she is a very diverse artist and I was amazed at her scrimshaw.    





PaulDoug said:


> I went out and found her site. This lady is good. Check it out at:
> http://www.jessiegherefeather.com/
> 
> BTW she doesn't appear Native American.  I'm sure her husband must be.  This lady is very talented.


----------



## itsme_timd (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW!  That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 4, 2008)

Roy, that is beautiful!!! A truly wonderful collaborative effort. My compliments to you both!

But now, I can not wait to see what springs from these beginnings! :tongue:


----------



## carsonbm (May 6, 2010)

Best I have seen.


----------



## boxerman (May 6, 2010)

VERY NICE PEN.


----------

